

Ask HN: Curious how many developers experiment with drugs? - Hesse

This is a legitimate question. I'm not trolling or trying to be goofy<p>I'm curious as to how many developers use/experiment with drugs?<p>If you do, what kind, how often, and how do you apply yourself when you are "high"?
Does it help you think clearer, more creatively, or do you use it to relax, etc..?<p>I use to smoke weed on a regular basis and found it helped me think differently about problems. I've cut down since and reserve it for weekends or when I feel like it would aid in what I'm doing.<p>How about you guys?
======
api
In my experience, a lot of smart people have tried psychedelic-type drugs at
some point.

~~~
nostrademons
I have no experience with this, but in my experience, a lot of smart people
who do illegal things don't post about them on the Internet.

